# Soap/Water in tail lights



## Kylee Dalton (Jul 19, 2019)

I bought a brand new 2019 Rogue last month and every time I wash it I notice that water and soap settles at the bottom of both tail lights. I hand dry ,y car, but the water and soap slowly drains out and leaks down the side of my car causing it to have water marks on it again. It is very frustrating. I went back to the dealership and they told me this is normal? Does anyone with a 2019 Rogue experience similar issues? Is it truly normal? I feel like if it is then it is a very bad flaw in the design and manufacture of the vehicle and I never would have bought the car if I would have known this up front. I have never seen this in any other type of car, old or new.


----------



## lloydp211 (Jun 25, 2019)

I have a 2019 Rogue SV Hybrid and do not see this at all on mine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Kylee Dalton said:


> I bought a brand new 2019 Rogue last month and every time I wash it I notice that water and soap settles at the bottom of both tail lights. I hand dry ,y car, but the water and soap slowly drains out and leaks down the side of my car causing it to have water marks on it again. It is very frustrating. I went back to the dealership and they told me this is normal? Does anyone with a 2019 Rogue experience similar issues? Is it truly normal? I feel like if it is then it is a very bad flaw in the design and manufacture of the vehicle and I never would have bought the car if I would have known this up front. I have never seen this in any other type of car, old or new.


The dealership is wrong; it should not happen at all. The most common source of water leaking inside of a tail light is when the seal that is designed to protect the interior parts from outside elements breaks or is not installed correctly, allowing water or condensation to form on the inside of the light. 

Go to another Nissan dealer and complain about the water intrusion into the tail light assembly.


----------

